# Crear focos para auto con led estandar



## Eugenio Silva (Jun 25, 2008)

ops:    ops:    ops: hola a todos los capos de la electronica , mi duda es como puedo agrupar una cantidad de led normales para q funcionen con 12v , el uso es luz de posicion o estacionamiento y de señalizacion para focos traceros. algunos autos estan saliendo con este tipo de focos de fabrica y yo quiero hacercelo a mi territo ,

 si alguien me pudiera ayudar se los agradeceria mucho......ssalu2


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 25, 2008)

No son led "normales" son de alta luminosidad, los puedes agrupar en serie y en paralelo para tener la suficiente luz


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 25, 2008)

mmm depende mucho del color de los leds y de si solo quieres hacer la cadena o le vas a meter circuitos para encender mejor los leds o hacer efectos de parpadeos y cosas asi... generalmente lo unico que haces es ir haciendo arreglos series e irlos uniendo en paralelo con una resistencia para que no se quemen... 

Ejemplo.. si vas a usar leds rojos el voltaje de cada led seria como de 2V.. asi que puedes hacer cadenas de unos 5 leds y ponerlas en serie con una resistencia de 100 ohms... si necesitas mas leds une varias cadenas en paralelo... y asi puedes hacer lamparas virtualmente de cualquier tamaño y todos alimentarlos con 12V

Ojo... esto es para un led rojo.. para leds de otros colores el numero en cada cadena va a cambiar por que cambian los voltajes de cada led..


----------



## thors (Jun 26, 2008)

ya estan a la venta en el comercio de automoviles ¡¡¡¡ 
busca en las tiendas de tuning para automoviles


----------



## Eugenio Silva (Jun 26, 2008)

gracias por responder en forma rapida a ambos colegas , voy a empesar a armar los focos y les cuento como se ven en mi tarrito....salu2


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

thors dijo:
			
		

> ya estan a la venta en el comercio de automoviles ¡¡¡¡
> busca en las tiendas de tuning para automoviles



Cierto, yo los he visto mil veces, vienen ya preparados para trabajar con los 12V del coche y tienen un brillo bastante superior, tienen como ventaja que estan homologados, entre otras cosas porque son visibles a la luz del sol. De este modo solo te supondra el esfuerzo de cambiar de bombilla.


----------



## darkroad (Jun 16, 2009)

lo malo que tienen esas ampolletas es que a traes de la mica se ve un punto de luz....a diferencia de hacerlo en una placa, donde se ve todo el foco iluminado...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 27, 2010)

Para eso se le liman las cabezas y se les pasa esmalte de uñas transparente, ya subi las fotos en varios temas, busca busca...


----------

